# Disque dur externe sur Neuf BOx, impossible de modifier



## chroukin (23 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Je me retrouve face à un petit souci, j'ai formaté un disque dur externe en FAT pour pouvoir le brancher sur ma Neux Box dernière version (la 4), j'ai bien suivi tout ce qui peut être expliqué sur le net, mais le problème c'est que quand je me connecte sur le serveur FTP, je ne peux pas modifier les fichiers, tout est en lecture uniquement, alors que l'utilitaire de disque indique, lorsque le disque dur est branché sur mon iMac, que les autorisations sont "lecture et écriture". Le disque dur est compatible avec cette box, j'ai vérifié cela aussi 

J'ai tenté de trouver une réponse sur le net mais rien n'y fait, alors avant d'appeler le service client j'aimerais avoir, avec n peu de chance, quelques éléments de réponse.

Merci ;-)


----------



## moonwalk9r (23 Juin 2007)

Salut,

Qu'est ce que tu peut bien faire comme modification sur les fichiers stockés sur le disque ?


----------



## chroukin (23 Juin 2007)

Le disque est vierge, il y a deux dossiers qui n'apparaissent pas quand il est en USB, mais uniquement sur la Neuf Box. Ce sont des dossiers sba et sb1 (sb1 &#233;tant dans sba) il me semble. Le premier dossier p&#232;se soit-disant 1go, mais les autorisations sont seulement la lecture


----------

